# CL find - Grinder



## kvom (Apr 19, 2009)

I went to pick up a metal parts cabinet from a listing on CL (which was nice in itself), but since the seller was getting rid of a lot of other stuff I browsed around. I came across a grinder sitting on the floor covered in sawdust. The plate on the motor showed a Dayton 1740 RPM 3/4HP motor driving two very old wheels. Plugged it in and it turns, although the on-off switch had no effect. Looks to be at least 8". Seller said he hadn't used it in years.

Anyway, $20 for the grinder and a pedestal. Some new wheels and a new switch with a bit of cleanup, and I can turn my cheapo Delta 6" bench grinder into a buffer.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice find
Tin


----------



## kvom (Apr 19, 2009)

I just did a bit of dissasembly. Turns out to be a 10" grinder which had wheels that are now 6". Looks like a lot of use. The switch is indeed shorted out, but I imagine a similar-size rocker switch should be obtainable.

After a bit of effort trying to get one of the wheels off, I finally realized that one end of the motor shaft has left hand threads.

The wife thinks the pedestal would look nice with a flower vase on it, but she's due for disappointment.


----------



## PhillyVa (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi kvom,

Great find...


 ;D Tip... ;D

To remove nuts off of grinding wheels and saws, spin them off in the direction of cut or spindle rotation.

Regards,

Philly.


----------



## kvom (Apr 19, 2009)

Since I need to get new wheels, what should I choose? I'm thinking aluminum oxide, 60 and 100 grit.

Found a replacement switch at Grainger, which I should be able to pick up this week. I love how MSC, Grainger, and McMaster-Carr all want $13 to ship a $5 rocker switch.


----------



## pelallito (May 10, 2009)

Kvom,
You might find the rocker switch at your local hardware store, or at your local electrical supply store. Probably for less money and no shipping. Yesterday, I got a 30 amp on/off switch for <5.00 at the electrical supply for a 3HP motor.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## abby (May 10, 2009)

Don't know what you intend to grind but it seems rather large for a model makers workshop , a 6" grinder is adequate for anything I can think of , it would make a good polishing rig though and be better than your smaller grinder for this job.
A 10" polishing mop would be very useful and you will have fun making R/H and L/H threaded points to carry the mops.


----------



## kvom (May 10, 2009)

I got the switch some time ago at Grainger, plus got a 46-grit 8" wheel from Enco mounted last week.

I did get two 6" cloth wheels at Sears to experiment with some polishing. The sewn wheel seems to work pretty well, but the loose floppy wheel seems rather useless. I can't get it to pick up any poslishing compound. On the sewn wheel I tried the white "medium" stuff. It does give a shine on brass or aluminum, the little bit I tried, but doesn't remove machining marks. I will need another wheel for the emery grade, and/or some finer sandpaper before going to the wheels.


----------



## pete (May 10, 2009)

Kvom, "SHE'S DUE FOR A DISAPOINTMENT" now that's funny tho my wife wouldn't get it. Machine tools are not garden furniture.

Pete


----------



## pelallito (May 16, 2009)

Kvom,
You have the same problem that I have. The grinder is spinning to fast. For that size wheel you would be better off with a 1750 RPM motor. Mine is a 6", 3600 RPM and it is too fast. The wheels don't load up well with the compound. I have considered connecting it to an arbor with pulleys set up to slow the the wheels down.
Such as here-http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=4988&title=POLISHING%20ARBORS%20&%20PILLOW%20BLOCK%20SETS
Regards,
Fred


----------

